# Quick question...



## EchoLoco (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm the kind of person who has a lot of ideas and is good at writing, but can't even draw smiley faces. I've been practicing, but I'm honestly not making much progress... Would it be too late to learn to draw in high school? Are there any books that would help? In, short, what's a guy to do if he has no idea how to but wants to learn how?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 25, 2008)

EchoLoco said:


> I'm the kind of person who has a lot of ideas and is good at writing, but can't even draw smiley faces. I've been practicing, but I'm honestly not making much progress... Would it be too late to learn to draw in high school? Are there any books that would help? In, short, what's a guy to do if he has no idea how to but wants to learn how?


 
It's never too late to learn in High School.

I didn't learn to draw until my Senior year. Now, 2 and half years later, I'm doing pretty okay.

I never took art classes until last year (Freshman College year), but you could take some high school art classes and maybe buy some "how to draw anime" books or something.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 26, 2008)

Just go to any large book stores (Borders...Harris...MPH) and check out what drawing guides they have. My advice is that you get the basics right (which means ignoring on trying to develop your own style first) and learn widely, be it art guide books or youtube tutorials or online art websites. 

Don't just stop at furry art or anime, explore other fields like surrealism or chinese water-color. Just like in learning how to write a book, you've got to read the works of other authors, learn from them and in time, develop your unique style. 

And expect to be in for a long haul. I've been taking drawing seriously when I was around 13 and making notable improvements in art has been hard but satisfactory work. Good luck!


----------



## crosser (Dec 28, 2008)

or u can do what i do and just sit there and draw when ever you get bored so that u don't burn urself out very quickly and it is a great way to kill time.


----------



## catboy-randl (Jan 8, 2009)

It's never too late to learn to draw--

Unless you're on your deathbed, and in that case, I would be inclined to apologize. D:


----------

